# 2004 Civic type R Mini-Detail



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Picked this up Yesterday as a bit of a runabout motor for Summer...

One owner from new, Just 59K miles!

When I arrived back home, Bear in mind the car had been valeted before I collected it. Not up to my standards by any means! Post wash picture, looks clean from a distance...



Usual bonelorry wash process...

*:* Rinsed the car, Wheel arches and Wheels thoroughly.
*:* Cleaned the fuel filler flap. All door, Bonnet and boot-lid shuts, Front Scuttle and Rubber door window seals using Valetpro detailing brush and APC to high concentrate.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Washed the car using 2 bucket method one panel at a time with a Eurow Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Cleaned the wheels with Valetpro Bilberry wheel cleaner, 1:5 dilute in trigger bottle with foaming head. Using a Valetpro detailing brush to agitate, Left on 5 mins per wheel to dwell then rinsed off. Finished the wheel faces with a Meguiars MF wash mitt and wheel backs using a Megs ultra safe wheel brush.
*:* Wheel arches cleaned using trigger bottle with APC and foaming head and wheel arch brush, then rinsed.
*:* Dried the whole car using Elite XL drying towel.
*:* Clayed the whole car using Megs mild clay and Megs Detailer spray as lubricant.
*:* Rinsed the car again.
*:* Dryed the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel
*:* Cleaned the glass inside and out with Autoglym fast glass then Autoglym Glass Polish.
*:* Dressed any plastic trim, Front scuttle and Wiper arms with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber car buffing of any excess with a Microfibre cloth.
*:* Dressed the tyres using Megs endurance tyre gel.
*:* Dressed the wheel arch liners with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care.
*:* Polished the tailpipe's with Autosol.
*:* Finished the car off with a spritz of Megs Quick detailer spray and a Chemical boys ultra plush finishing/buffing towel.

During...

Removed roof trims...

Before



After



Fuel filler area...

Before



After



Both headlights had suffered some UV damage from 12 Years of sun etc, Had gone cloudy and needed some TLC...

Before



Dealt with the headlights using the DAS 6-Pro and Hex-Logic Orange spotting pad with Meguires 105 Polish, Extra care taken not to get too much heat on the lens and the plastic gets hot quickly. Low speed on the D/A and low pressure letting the pad and polish do the work.



Finished article, Not bad for an afternoons work and its first clean...











Also gave the interior a thorough cleaning, Removed all the boot trim, Mats and hoovered the car out properly. Dress all the interior trim and plastics...


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Love theses cars but dont think they would help my back lol.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great afternoons work. Not a bad choice for run about either. Much prefer this shape to the newer models.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Very tidy. Do you have any plans for it ?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Massive turn around top notch


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Love the fuel filler flap photo, looks new! Keeping miles down on the golf R? Very differnt car to drive im sure.


----------



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looking well. I see you have a nipple on the back bumper. I had this in two places from clowns hitting it in car parks. If you get in below and check between the rear bumper and the crash bar there will be lots of small stones between them that poke out when the bumper is touched.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

s70rjw said:


> Very tidy. Do you have any plans for it ?


No plans for it, It will be staying standard and just kept clean. Its more of a temporary purchase rather than a long term keeper.



Liam-R32 said:


> Love the fuel filler flap photo, looks new! Keeping miles down on the golf R? Very differnt car to drive im sure.


Thank you, Yes little details make a big difference...Annoyed the hell out of me too LOL.

I have actually sold the Golf R, Long story cut short I applied for a promotion in December but it has been a very long process. I was offered the position 4 weeks ago and have started a long training programme for my new job as a Train Driver 2 weeks ago.

I am now commuting to Leeds and although I am travelling by Train I am leaving the car in an insecure car park in Barnsley Railway Station, I was not comfortable leaving the Golf R there 5 days a week.

So I basically sold it and downgraded to the Civic Type R, I traded it in for the Civic and Cash my way...Did well actually as I made £550 profit on the Golf so happy days.

Yes totally different car to drive than the Golf, It does exactly what I want it to though and I enjoyed driving it back yesterday.



rik220 said:


> Looking well. I see you have a nipple on the back bumper. I had this in two places from clowns hitting it in car parks. If you get in below and check between the rear bumper and the crash bar there will be lots of small stones between them that poke out when the bumper is touched.


Yes the rear bumper has a small scuff mark that has been touched up on the rear bumper. Bearing in mind its 12 Years old and never seen any paint its not bad at all.

Thanks for the heads up about the crash bar I will have a look when I next wash the car :thumb:


----------



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

Not too many left that haven't seen paint! Hard to find a good one now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice job fella looks good :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work and a nice looking car bonelorry

I had an '05 plate just the same as this
Had it 4 years and never gave me any trouble.

Hope this one is a good one for you mate - I am sure it will be


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

bonelorry said:


> No plans for it, It will be staying standard and just kept clean. Its more of a temporary purchase rather than a long term keeper.
> 
> Thank you, Yes little details make a big difference...Annoyed the hell out of me too LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a tasty looking Type R fella, I still have a soft spot for these cars :car:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice looking car pal,looks a good'un 👍

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, very clean, especially the seats.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That's really nice. I was actually after one before I bought my Anni a few years back but struggled to find one that was in decent nick or without rocketship miles


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Lovely car that chum. Excellent work on the tidy up too btw!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy-Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice car bud :thumb:

Had a Milano red one years ago 


Loved it to bits

I know you said you were keeping it standard but honestly buy one of these as the difference it makes is unbelievable


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice and an excellent detailing job done buddy :thumb: These are still the best Type R to date :argie:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice turn around. Great job tidying up under those roof bars.


----------



## Jimmy-Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

SBM said:


> These are still the best Type R to date :argie:


Not technically true bud :lol:

This little gem owns that crown :thumb:


I would definitely say the EP3 was the best civic type R available on British market :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

The EP3 came with the K20 though. That alone makes it greater than the EK9


----------



## Jimmy-Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

gatecrasher3 said:


> The EP3 came with the K20 though. That alone makes it greater than the EK9


It may have a K20 but 175bhp/ton(EK9) vs 149bhp/ton (EP3) also there's the fact of that bloody electric power steering :lol:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely car there and a great job on the clean up! Really went into detail there and the lights for one, came up great! 
Enjoy the motor :driver:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> The EP3 came with the K20 though. That alone makes it greater than the EK9





Jimmy-Mac said:


> It may have a K20 but 175bhp/ton(EK9) vs 149bhp/ton (EP3) also there's the fact of that bloody electric power steering :lol:


Prefer the Integra Type R DC2 to be honest over the EP3 and EK9, I have owned 2 x DC2's and they where pretty awesome cars.


----------



## Jimmy-Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

bonelorry said:


> Prefer the Integra Type R DC2 to be honest over the EP3 and EK9, I have owned 2 x DC2's and they where pretty awesome cars.


I thought we were talking about civics :lol: you hit the nail on the head bud DC2's are awesome :thumb: nearly bought a jdm spec one a few years ago but my better half thought it looked to similar to our wee white eg coupe we had at the time :lol:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Jimmymac,

What weight figure are you using for the ep3? I thought it was supposed to be about 1200 kg,which gives 164 bhp per ton. There's a video I watched on YouTube the other day. Ep3 vs ek9 round a track, but the ep3 was a JDM model. The ep3 wastes the old ek9 on the straights, I would think the UK ep3 which isn't as quick wouldn't get left behind by an ek9. Am happy to be corrected though


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Also, if the ek9 weighs 1070 kg and has 182 bhp, according to a post on ek9.org. That gives 170 bhp/ ton. How did you get 175?


----------



## Jimmy-Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

Got the 175bhp off carfolio.com bud but i just checked the weights again and I used the fully laden figure of 1321kg instead of the 1240kg weight for the ep3! Oops :lol: there was something in my head saying 1200kg as well :lol: 

Jdm has the 212bhp from the DC5 plus it's got an lsd from factory. I'm not sure if it also got the same hydraulic steering rack as the DC5 or retained the electric rack as fitted to the uk ep3? The Japanese market always get better cars than ours bud! Just look at the 4 door saloon they get :argie: I'm sure there's a video on YouTube comparing the fd2, the fn2 and the ep3 round a jap circuit I'm sure! The fd2 walks it :doublesho 

Once again sorry about the bum info :lol:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

No worries fella :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

7/5/16

3 weeks and 500 Miles into ownership, The Civics great and I am really glad I made the decision to sell the Golf and go down this route as for now with my current work//commute situation it is currently ticking all the right boxes!

I gave the Civic a Mini-Detail when I first got the car home 3 weeks ago including De-tarring and Claying but have not really done much else with it Detailing wise, Decided to give it a bit of a pampering today and probably for the first time in its 12 Year old life it had a Machine Polish.

Usual wash process so I wont list the full details, Opted for a Single Stage with the D/A using Meguiars 205 Polish and a White hex pad which usually on the VW paint is used for the finishing/refining Stage but worked well on the Honda's paint for Minor Correction.

Couple of snaps from yesterdays efforts, As mentioned I opted to do a Single Stage and used Megs 205/White Hex pad combo on the DAS6-Pro D/A. Collinites no845 for protection and finished with Sonax Turbo Detailer...





Reflection shot, Not bad for a Silver car. Came up well, Not defect free and still the odd mark here and there but for a 12 Year old car thats never had any paint...



A few more just cos...









Headlamps still looking well after I restored them, Added another layer of wax to them...


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Cool car. Can't help but think these will be the future 205 gti, if you know what I mean


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

turbosnoop said:


> Cool car. Can't help but think these will be the future 205 gti, if you know what I mean


Thanks, Yes at the moment the market seems to be pretty good for these. Not many good ones about though!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

bonelorry said:


> Thanks, Yes at the moment the market seems to be pretty good for these. Not many good ones about though!


Totally agree, i think you have a keeper.

I miss my 2004 Cosmic! Currently on the look out for a decent S2K or DC2


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Kap01 said:


> Totally agree, i think you have a keeper.
> 
> I miss my 2004 Cosmic! Currently on the look out for a decent S2K or DC2


Decent DC2's are rare nowdays, I had a stunning Champ White one back in 2011. Sold it to a chap on the DC2 owners club that still owns it.

The Civic is great but it is not a keeper for me and will be for sale later this Year :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great looking example you have mate. It's still a cracking looking motor.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

geat car, great job! cant beat a screaming vtec!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely work so far, thanks to your efforts it's really going to be one of the better ones out there come sale time.

Not dared to take the roof strips off my old mans 5 door yet, but those pics from yours are inspiring me to do so.
Nice work on the lights, need to do mine again soon


----------



## autograph (May 12, 2016)

wow thats a nice example of an ep3. You don't see many these days non molestered. Excellent.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

21/5/16

Now 5 Weeks into ownership and still very much enjoying the Civic, Been approached by 2 x people I know personally asking for first refusal as and when I decide to let the Civic go and had a few PM's on various owners clubs too from people.

Nothing thrilling to report really, I am not complaining though especially on a 12 Year old car I would have expected to have done at least something with the car by now but it wants for nothing...Its a bloody good car to be fair and I am really impressed with it.

My list of To-Do's is now virtually complete, Since buying the car I have done the following...

Full Exterior Detail including Single Stage machine polish & Wax
Headlight restoration
Major Service inc all filters & NGK Iridium plugs
New pair of Bosch wipers
A pair of Stop/Tail Brake light bulbs

Other than getting the car MOT'd in June that is about it I reckon.

Decided to get up early today and did the following...

: Removed all Four wheels
: Gave the backs a proper clean using Bilberry
: Removed all the old wheel weight residue using the Caramel wheel and Tar spots with AG Tar Remover
: Painted the Brake Calipers and Brake Disc Bells

Just a few mobile phone snaps, Didn't go crazy Will take some more with the Canon when its not raining...

OSR Wheel arch before...



OSR wheel arch after, Caliper and Disk bell painted Hammerite Smooth Black...



Wheel fully cleaned ready for re-fitment, Centre caps all lined up with the Valves OCD...



OSF after, Another OCD all Locking wheel nuts at 1 O Clock position with Valves LOL...


----------



## Gib172 (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks great! :thumb:

I do miss mine though when I see a clean example!

IMG_0019 by Richard Gibson, on Flickr
IMG_0010 by Richard Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work on a tidy car


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

A few more after giving the car its weekly wash this morning, Probably the last pictures for a while now as the car is pretty much finished and at a level I am happy with...


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Cant say im a honda civic fan, this shape in particular. But i do like to see and appreciate your work on your cars. Good job, enjoy your updates. I know this car is all about practicality, but you need a new project car to tidy up &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I want this.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Very very nice mate - good work so far.

I am on the look out for another CTR, wondering EP3 again, or Champ White FN2

As soon as the right one pops up I'm sure I'll make my mind up quick.
Just gonna be another weekend toy


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I love ep3s , I have a premier in cosmic Grey , I'm 2nd owner from new. Had it 18 months now and never missed a beat. Genuine Skunk2 Gear knob , poly bushed and a decent back box , all standard apart from that just well maintained.

Here's a few pictures.


----------



## Rojer (Jun 8, 2013)

Beautifully clean car! Was tempted to get an EP but settled on an MX5. Planning any mods? I would recommend the RBC intake and gruppe m style induction kit, EPs respond very well to soft mods.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Rojer said:


> Beautifully clean car! Was tempted to get an EP but settled on an MX5. Planning any mods? I would recommend the RBC intake and gruppe m style induction kit, EPs respond very well to soft mods.


Thanks,

Its staying standard as I do not plan to keep it long term :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

7/7/16

Been a while since I posted anything about the CTR, Now nearly 3 Months and 1500 Miles into ownership. The car is now sitting on 61000 Miles which for a 12 Year old car is nothing.

I am now currently on my 14th Week of Train Driver training and only have about 3 More Weeks commuting to Leeds before I will be back at my home depot in Sheffield where I will be doing the 3 Months practical/driving side of my training, The Civic has done a grand job and I am really glad I made the decision to sell the Golf R and go for something cheaper as its been fantastic to just jump in the Civic and not really worry about it. As much as I love the Civic it was only ever going to be temporary while I was in training and as I am getting closer I am getting itchy feet and have began looking at the current car market for some ideas as to what car to buy next...I just cant help myself LOL!

So these will possibly be the last pictures I will be posting of the car as I can foresee over the next few Months another car been on the cards.

Had a few hours spare this afternoon so decided to give the Civic a bit of TLC...


----------



## pf1982 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cracking type r


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

What would you be looking at when you sell.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

davo3587 said:


> What would you be looking at when you sell.


What would I be replacing it with or how much am I after for the car?

Cheers


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job, especially on those headlights.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

lovely looking motor there mate, when you pass out you'll be able to afford a brand new one! All the best with the train driver training, have been a driver down south for 12 years now.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Nozza said:


> lovely looking motor there mate, when you pass out you'll be able to afford a brand new one! All the best with the train driver training, have been a driver down south for 12 years now.


Yes I don't think it has quite sunk in yet just how substantial a pay rise I will be getting when I have done my Part C! I was a Guard before for 2 Years so have kept my salary whilst training but even so its practically double.

Have about another 3 Weeks training then start my 240 Hours practical handling/driving with a Minder back at my home depot.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

What price you would sell the car for


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> Yes I don't think it has quite sunk in yet just how substantial a pay rise I will be getting when I have done my Part C! I was a Guard before for 2 Years so have kept my salary whilst training but even so its practically double.
> 
> Have about another 3 Weeks training then start my 240 Hours practical handling/driving with a Minder back at my home depot.


All the best with your driving, the hours will soon pass, I ended up doing 300 hours and only needed 225, will you be doing mainline stuff. I'm metro so round the houses all day!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

davo3587 said:


> What price you would sell the car for


I have 2 private buyers lined up but if they back out or cannot buy the car at the time I am looking to sell I can give you a shout?

I would want £4000 for it no less!



Nozza said:


> All the best with your driving, the hours will soon pass, I ended up doing 300 hours and only needed 225, will you be doing mainline stuff. I'm metro so round the houses all day!


Thanks Nozza, I work for Northern/Arriva so will be mainly around the houses Stopping services. We do the odd Express work but just on Sheffield to Leeds services, I will sign about 8 routes when I am passed out :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

End of project.

Picked up the Civics replacement this morning.

Will make a new thread in due course with the new car.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

The Civic has now sold, Put it on ebay last night and it sold within the first hour.

New owner was spot on, Came and left a deposit today and picks up the Civic next weekend.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely car


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Look farward to seeing the replacement car and new thread


----------

